# Police Officer Ronald Tarentino



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Ronald Tarentino, Jr.*
Auburn Police Department, Massachusetts

End of Watch: Sunday, May 22, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 42

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Ronald Tarentino was shot and killed while conducting a traffic stop on Rochdale Street, near Zabelle Avenue, at approximately 12:30 am.

An occupant of the vehicle opened fire on him during as he approached the car, striking him multiple times. He was transported to UMass Memorial Medical Center where he succumbed to his wounds.

The subject who shot him fled the scene and remains at large.

Officer Tarentino had served with the Auburn Police Department for two years and had previously served with the Leicester Police Department. He is survived by his wife and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Andrew J. Sluckis Jr.
Auburn Police Department
416 Oxford Street North
Auburn, MA 01501

Phone: (508) 832-7777

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial


----------

